# flush trim bit



## RayHeinrich (May 26, 2007)

I am new to router tables I am using a flush brim bit on my router table.
but I have notice that some time the bearings will ride up just a bit and 
leaves a lip on my work. I use doublesided tape to hold down my patten I am using a portercable router bit.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Ray, check the bearing nut ....... most likely that is loose. I just bought one 2 weeks ago.. same bit and it does not come with the allen wrench to fit it. That needs to be tightened and then it won't float up. Don't use it that way... while making my first top for my mini router table and the insert the thing floated up and it was disastrous  

Corey


----------



## RayHeinrich (May 26, 2007)

I will sure try that


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ray, anytime you use a bearing guided bit there is also the chance it will leave a mark on soft wood. If this happens you can place a slightly damp cloth on the edge and run a iron over it. This generates a small amount of steam that will raise the wood back to its origonal contour.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Mike said:


> Ray, anytime you use a bearing guided bit there is also the chance it will leave a mark on soft wood. If this happens you can place a slightly damp cloth on the edge and run a iron over it. This generates a small amount of steam that will raise the wood back to its origonal contour.


Mike, why didn't you tell me this years ago? I have over the years spent a lot of time sanding out bearing marks and it was even worse before bearings when the cutters just had a smooth round top to run against the wood.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

You now can get sq. bearing that fit many bits that don't leave bearing marks, no sanding needed.

Just one type of them below
SQUARE EURO BEARINGS
http://woodworkersworld.net/laminate_trim_bits.shtml#sq
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...arthtml/pages/katbt4.htm#laminate_trim_anchor

I have two of them and one or two of the extra sq.bearing that I use on small boxes because the bearing marks are hard to get out...great add on for most of the small bits. 


Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I am not sure we are all talking about the same thing here. He says his bearing is riding up. The bearing should not be moving up. Bearing marks happen frequently but the fact that is bearing is riding up leads me to believe the bearing grub screw is not tightened and will only get worse if not really bad. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

I read that also it just can't be   sounds more like the bit is not tight in the collet  and maybe moving up as he makes the pass ..



-----------------


challagan said:


> I am not sure we are all talking about the same thing here. He says his bearing is riding up. The bearing should not be moving up. Bearing marks happen frequently but the fact that is bearing is riding up leads me to believe the bearing grub screw is not tightened and will only get worse if not really bad.
> 
> Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Corey
> 
> I read that also it just can't be   sounds more like the bit is not tight in the collet  and maybe moving up as he makes the pass ..
> 
> ...


Good point Bob. I just wanted to distinguish between bearing trails which we all have experienced and the actual bearing moving which is what Ray originally said was happening. The bearing can move up on these bits if the bearing screw is not tight. I have the same bit he has and right out of the package I did not check it and the screw was loose and the bearing floated up above the template and that ruined my first table top. I mean it was way loose! I had to hunt around to find the right size Allan key as the bit does not come with one. Only one I had is the one that came with the Gifkin jig  

corey

P.S. Let me clarify the bit. The one I was referring to is a PC 1/2 top mounted bearing. The bearing is mounted on the shank in other words, not on then end of the bit. The bearing has an ID of 1/4 just like the shank and if the grub screw on the bearing is not tight it can ride right up the shank.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

harrysin said:


> Mike, why didn't you tell me this years ago? I have over the years spent a lot of time sanding out bearing marks and it was even worse before bearings when the cutters just had a smooth round top to run against the wood.


I inherited a few bits like that... I wondered if that is what they were for...
If they worked, why did we "fix" it with a bearing?


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Joe, as he said it was even worse prior to the addition of bearings. If you want to see the trail, just use one of those bits a couple of times. They were awful! You still see them on the cheap HSS bits. Wouldn't give yah a dime for them things. 

Corey


----------

